# Laramie/Cheyenne Wyoming area



## shanhockyfan (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello all, 
I am wondering if there are any coders working in the above area for hospitals/remote coding sites etc...I may be moving to the above area in about 4-6 months and am wondering about job possibilities in this area. I have been a CPC for 5 years with the following areas of experience: ED, Peds Gen Surg, Peds Urology, Peds CT, and some experience in family med, Rad Onc, OB/GYN and some provider auditing. Please contact me if you know of anyone in this area for job leads/possibilites etc.

Thanks


----------



## ingrid peterson (Jan 20, 2010)

My son moved to  Laramie abut 5 years ago. You may contact him via facebook or email jasondriscoll@hotmail.com.


----------

